# NC 43/44 MUFE  & Nars shade



## Mrsbrunke11 (May 4, 2011)

hello ladies 

  	I need some help. I have been wearing MAC since i have been wearing make up. I now want to venture out. I was first matched to NC 45 which was WAY too dark and made me look orange. I changed to NC 44 which was a little better but again i still looked orange. I now use the studio fix powder in NC 43 which matches me great but i love Liquid foundation. I wondering what would my shade be in MUFE and in Nars? In nars i was thinking Tahoe? In MUFE maybe 170? I just dont want to look orange. I do have a medium skin tone with yellow undertones. Please help!

  	Thanks Loves


----------



## shontay07108 (May 4, 2011)

I hope I can help: I am NC45 in Mac, 173 in Mufe HD and Cadiz in Nars Sheer Glow. So, I think you're one shade above me in all of those. So, you are 170 in Mufe and Tahoe in Nars.


----------



## Mrsbrunke11 (May 4, 2011)

Thanks Shontay! i was debating between tahoe and syracuse  I will also try the 173


----------



## bronzedhoney (May 4, 2011)

Thanks good info!!!


----------



## QueenOfSnark (May 8, 2011)

I have very strong yellow undertones, and was having the same issues as you. Nars Tahoe is a perfect match, though I may need to add a drop of Syracuse in the winter.


----------



## 8ballthecat (May 17, 2011)

I wear NC 42-43, MUFE HD in 153 is *perfect*, be warned though, it has very strong yellow undertones.


----------



## MAChostage (May 21, 2011)

Just to chime in, I'm NC44 with significant yellow undertones.  MUFE HD in 170 works for me.


----------

